

Ask YC: Google G1 Phone anyone? - aitoehigie

Hello guys,
I know that this is kind of off topic so pardon me.I am really interested in getting the Google g1 phone and developing for it, but i live in a country where its not for sale. I would like to know if anyone here has a used/unlocked g1 phone for sale or exchange?
Thanks guys
======
hboon
Do you mean the dev phone is not available too? I have a dev phone if you want
to buy it. Used it a couple of times, stickers still on :) Email me.

